# Long term survival ideas.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Long term survival differs from other forms of survival because it requires more preparation and work. Having wilderness survival skills and knowledge to survive when your lost in the woods is far different from having the skills and supplies to survive long term.
With long term survival you need to think about things like; where will you live, what will you eat, how will you get medical treatment, can you pull a tooth if needed? With any long term survival plan you will need to make a plan, finance your plan, prepare, and finally execute your plan. You will also need a plan of action for getting to safety when events require it.
An example of a long term survival plan would be; a secluded cabin far from nuclear strike zones and natural disaster areas, a bomb shelter located under the cabin, food storage with a long shelve life, water storage and treatment, guns and a lot of ammo or reloading skills, communication devices (ham radio, CB, short wave radio, etc.), lots of clothing and shoes, medical supplies and medical books, propane storage tanks, propane vehicles and spare parts, water well, solar power with backup generators, seeds and the ability to grow them, herbal medicine knowledge, food preservation, etc. Most people recommend putting money into the form of precious jewels and metals. That sounds good, but I think I would put my money into items that people will be needing the most (use your imagination; medical, farming, cooking, water filtration, items that run on solar power, how-to-books, food preservation). You will also be able to trade for your services such as , gunsmith, blacksmith, mechanic, well digger ;anyway their is many more on this subject of survival.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Long term survival is little more than going back to living like our ancestors did. Susbsistance farming, some animals for meat such as cows, pigs, chickens and goats. Many of the pioneers in Texas were folks fresh from the cities of the East and Europe. They had to learn as the went or die.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

The cities are going to push out masses of people during the first month. Lots of people will die off during the first sixty to ninety days due to long term health issues. Some people will just commit suicide rather than face the loss of everything they know. This will especially be true of those put on the road walking and finding that the small communities do not want them and will not take them in. 

Long term survival in some cases will be just blind dumb luck. Being in the right place at the right time most likely will be some folks savior. 

For those with true expertise in critical areas like Medicine there will be a place in many communities. Maybe not their family though. 

For those who have done all the preparing and storing it will in many cases be a matter of lasting out the first two to five months of the crisis and staying under the radar as much as they can. The ones with the best chance of survival will be the small communities of individuals (Families) who band together before the event and have the luck of being there when it happens. For those trying to get home from far away the outlook is not good at all. 

If people plan to grow food they need to be doing it now. You will not have time for mistakes when you life is on the line. Stored food is one thing but being able to grow and replenish your supplies is key to long term. 

Don't expect the government being there to bail you out. Cities will just be putting people on the road to go somewhere else to make them a problem that went away. Consider the traffic of 200 miles coming out of Houston before the Hurricane hit and people were stopped on the Interstates with no where to go or get water or food. 

When the government does do something expect it to be in the form of having people stand in lines. First line is to get a number. Second line is to get in line by number to speak to someone or to fill out a form. Third line is to figure out where the next line is you need to get in. Then you go to an area to wait to be called. 

Those who move quickly and plan and act now are the most likely to survive. GB


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Living in a country setting and city are two different things those who live without power now will feel very little differences than those who have loss power, city living is very depended on modern amenities while country and this is founded on the assumption that you work the land is not, specially if the home has some kind of solar fridge/ water pump. 
We all know that preparation is the key but even with a year`s supply of food,water eventually that will run dry, what then?. If you have to survived city events you most turn into a mean predator, while in the country setting you have to be a warrior to protect your homestead. City dwellers will probably seek another city ,they probably have no clue of what a raisin is and those that stay behind with supplies most scavenge or loot in other to keep living and prepared for the future, if they have made arrangements.
Country survival will not be as hard but will require preparations just as well, food raw materials(flour, sugars, lard , oils, grains, etc.),weapons, ammo, well stock first aid kit .The point here is that no matter where you are you will need to make different preparations, even with a cabin in the woods, underground bunkers, etc. , for the future.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the key to long term, grid down, WROL, is to have, be part of, have a piece of, or be associated with, and having privileges of harvesting from a 85% - 95% self-sufficient working farm/ranch, with the training, skills, equipment, and supplies to have some type of non-farm/ranch income producing activity to provide more than enough of whatever the local currency turns out to be to cover that other 5% to 15% that can't be produced on site.

Just my opinion.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I think the "lone wolf" concept is far too prevalent among preppers, particularly for the long term. I agree with JDY that being part of a farming setup in some manner is required. There are simply too many things that need to be addressed for one person or family to deal with, and due to economies of scale, it is simply not efficient enough for one person or small group to manage providing all their own needs. 

For us, long term survival means being a working part of our rural community. This area has farming, logging, light manufacturing, and some other light and heavier industries, plus a longstanding tradition of self reliance. I believe that it takes a community to survive long term, for the same reasons that the human race formed communities so long ago. 

We have a repair shop that can do machining, sheet metal fabrication, heavy steel fab, and general welding. Our business (now in retirement) is known among the entire community and has serviced city and county departments besides the local industries and farmers. We see our community as a working unit, to which we can contribute. Call me the village blacksmith, I suppose. 

We cannot supply anywhere close to all our own needs for the long term on a one acre lot, but we can provide services and supplies for others who can supply firewood, grains, meat, and other things. It has been working this way here for the past 200 years that I know about, so I expect that to continue.


----------

